
Show HN: LeftRightCenter.io – Breaking news, from multiple angles - niko001
http://www.leftrightcenter.io/
======
niko001
Hey HN! I've built a tool to combat Fake News in a semi-technical way:
LeftRightCenter.io allows you to check out the latest news from multiple
sources. It shows the coverage of a single event from multiple news outlets
from the entire political spectrum. The same issue may be portrayed in a
completely different light, depending on the political orientation of the
source. You can get to the bottom of what really happened by comparing the
reporting from different news organizations, while being aware of their
political leaning.

